# Google's SketchUp



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, have any of you used Google's SketchUp 3D drawing program?
I downloaded the free version and it's friggin' amazing! I had a small CAD program years ago (Turbocad) but haven't used anything other than my own hand-drawn isometrics since then.

My brother in-law showed me SketchUp so I tried it and was up and running in no time! Pretty easy to use so I wondered how it'd be to use in actual practice when this potential bath addition came along. Below are some screen shots of a couple angles I did up to show the client. I just printed a plan view and another similar to the first pic to show him, mainly to clarify what was discussed. He was impressed and said that it was exactly what he wanted. I dunno who I beat out but he gave me the job yesterday even tho he said the prices were very similar. (Not sure if this was a deciding factor in his mind but... didn't hurt!) 










Here's another view (you can rotate 360° on any plane!)










Took me about an hour to do up the set I first showed him but I've been refining things a bit (I added the 4x3 WYE for example).
Very cool.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

That is pretty amazing!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Miguel said:


> Hey, have any of you used Google's SketchUp 3D drawing program?


Sketchup *is* great. I've used it quite a bit over the years. Don't bother with the pay version unless you REALLY need it - the free version has pretty much all the features anyway.



> I had a small CAD program years ago (Turbocad) but haven't used anything other than my own hand-drawn isometrics since then.


I've been a TurboCAD user since the early days (v1.0). Pre-v4.3 it was buggy useless crap - at the 4.3 upgrade it got useful, and has improved ever since. It's not small anymore. They've gone high-end expensive now. I still love the program though. I only use the 2D CAD part mostly. 

I tried AutoCAD to compare, and TurboCAD totally blows it away. Much faster and easier to use, and just as capable, if not more so. AutoCAD is a standard because it's a standard (and because of that there's lots of addons for it), not because it's particularly great.

If you need expensive CAD/3D, definitely have a look at Ashlar Vellum. Pricey, but oh so nice! I gave it a good test out back when it was cheaper and I used to do a lot of CAD. Nice program.
EDIT: Had a look at their site. Vellum used to be their CAD program. Now they have multiple programs named different things, and Ashlar-Vellum is the name of the company. How things change.  

Reminds me of Cakewalk. Cakewalk used to be the name of their product - now it's the name of the company, and the main product (of many) is called Sonar.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

send the link. Looks interesting


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> send the link. Looks interesting


Google SketchUp
Ashlar
TurboCAD


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Gonna give it a bash today and see how it goes... Thanks for the link


----------

